# Where can I.buy elder and jenks gen Y brushes



## Akoast (Sep 11, 2013)

Anyone know a online site that sells e&j generation y brushes. Dont want.a case I just want.to buy a single ti try it out first.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Akoast said:


> Anyone know a online site that sells e&j generation y brushes. Dont want.a case I just want.to buy a single ti try it out first.


Try ThePaintStore.com I was on their site a couple of weeks ago to order some Cortez brushes, and noticed they carried some Elder & Jenks. I don't remember the specific brush trypes, but it's probably worth a shot. And I don't think you have to purchase a case at a time.


----------

